# how rats perceive the world



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

I found this page a long time ago, and I found it pretty fascinating. It explains why rats don't often make distinctions between colors but can tell even without sniffing if they have scent-marked stuff (UV rays).

I have found info like this in other places, so it's not really just made up here, but take it as you will. Just thought it was neat to share. Might help with cage decorating or trips outside, etc.

Journey into a Rat's World


----------



## Night (Feb 23, 2007)

Very interesting link! Thanks for posting


----------



## ladylady (Apr 5, 2007)

the stuff about smell is fab-ive never thought what my room smells like-tea on the carpet from this morning, washing powder, sweaty t shirt, bed clothes...! Smelly old world for rats!


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I love ratbehaviour.org.

Here is the one that I always found fascinating. I am posting this for the people who may have missed the tiny link on that page. 

http://www.ratbehavior.org/RatCam.htm


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

wow thats really cool i didnt realise albinos had such poor sight


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

i love how it shows you how the rat sees and how,you hear they can't see well but you never really know how well.


----------



## Sky14 (Aug 18, 2006)

Did you know that scientists recently did a study and found out that rats think and remember stuff backwards.?  Cool huh?


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

yea i remember reading something about that. I've noticed it more and more with my little ones.


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

Backwards? How so?


----------



## OhBugger. (Apr 6, 2007)

Ooh, I saw read that article yesterday. It was really cool!


----------



## DonnaK (Feb 8, 2007)

That's a very cool page!


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

that memory thing sounds like a fascinating read. if you should happen to ever come across it again, could you share with me?  i'm nerdy and love stuff like that.


----------



## 2manyrats (Apr 10, 2007)

I googled "rat memory backwards" and found this article on rat memory.

http://www.wbur.org/news/2007/65761_20070330.asp


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

neat. well i guess i'll quit waking up early to study before a test, and just stay up later so i can sleep and recall it later!


----------

